
Google Music shutdown starts this month, music deleted in December - bmease
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/google-music-shutdown-starts-this-month-music-deleted-in-december/
======
nameless912
YouTube Music is _such_ complete trash I'm planning on canceling my
subscription altogether and going to Spotify. It uses YouTube videos to back
up your song library which means, in my experience:

1) streams are of FAR lower and more variable quality

2) Some of the weird and wonderful music that was on Google Music is
nonexistent on YouTube

3) COPYRIGHT STRIKES from YouTube videos apply to your music library(!?)

The whole transition is a horrible idea, and I wish they would have canned it.

------
tibbydudeza
The Google curse.

Starting or joining new teams and inventing products "resolving" the exact
same problem in order to get noticed and climb the corporate ladder to a
Google Fellowship.

How about fixing the stuff you got ???.

~~~
72deluxe
It's not a good advert for their services, and won't encourage anyone to buy
into anything new they create if they just keep closing down services,
including paid-for services. You just can't trust them to keep the service
running.

~~~
tibbydudeza
Yeah I am still miffed over Google Reader :).

------
peach
For someone that was using GMusic as an online store of my own digitalised
albums, what would be the alternative, to have something distributed that
could stream across device?

~~~
arbol
You could host Plex on a raspberry pi in your house. Or you could house it on
paid for servers like aws.

[https://www.plex.tv/en-gb/your-media/music/](https://www.plex.tv/en-gb/your-
media/music/)

~~~
ryanlol
Plex on AWS? ehhh

~~~
tibbydudeza
I would not do that ... DMCA takedowns galore !!!!!

~~~
ryanlol
I wouldn’t worry about that, but the million dollar bandwidth and storage
bills.

It’s a bit like using Fiji water for your toilets and paying $5 per flush.

------
simonklitj
Surprise, surprise, another Google service bites the dust!

~~~
morceauxdebois
But YouTube Music totally won't tho!

~~~
tibbydudeza
Just wait until we get Google One Music in 2023 ... it will be so much better
!!!!.

------
tandr
I am planning on cancelling our family plan too. Most of tracks that I have
listened are falling victims to a "loudness war". I guess they have re-encoded
all of them with new settings. Now it is much more loud on YM to the point
that I cannot make it lower - it is minimum settings on each possible volume
control. I value my hearing more.

Also, all these little notes that I have put on some tracks here and there
will be gone.

Someone in a high ranks of Google should take a clue, and once and for all say
"stop it" with this "old bad, new good" madness. I have had quite a confidence
loss in Google as a brand after Google Reader's demise, and nothing so far has
improved it. Pixel 4 discontinued after 9 months?

Their brand lost so much confidence, that this is now to the point that at
couple of different meetings over new tech directions, one of the common
points brought against GCP and Go was that "This tech is from Google. We don't
know if we can put a 10 years plan based on these technologies, given the
Google's graveyard expansion rate".

~~~
fuzxi
I don't think the Pixel 4 is relevant here. They discontinued it, but they're
still supporting it for 3 years just as if they'd kept producing it.

The standard Google shutdown gives you maybe a monta to rescue all your data
before it vanishes into the abyss.

------
parliament32
I cancelled my subscription and switched to Spotify about a month ago. YT
Music is absolute trash and they should feel bad for even trying to migrate
users to it.

Spotify isn't bad, overall. The curated playlists seem better than Google's,
and the auto-generated ones (Daily Mixes, Weekly Discover, etc) are solid.
Music availability seems to be about the same, although I'm not into super
obscure stuff so YMMV. The UI is a bit worse (can't scroll back in the
currently playing playlist, Car Mode is really bad), and default streaming
quality is subpar (but can be fixed in settings). I like the frictionless
switching to different devices. Overall I'm happy.

------
PopeDotNinja
I was wondering when this would happen. YouTube Music sucks so bad. They mix
in all of my liked videos w/ into my music. Just because I upvoted Baby Shark
Dance [1] doesn't mean I want it in my effin' music rotation.

Spotify is annoying because the radio stations are garbage & I can't (or
haven't yet figured out how to) downvote music.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w)

------
bagnaram
An example of yet another service (Songza) that was great, acquired by google
and then sent to the grave.

